# aggiornamento gcc da 3.3.6 a 3.4.4

## ScolaBirra

Scusate una cosa: ma qual e' la versione attuale del gcc per la gentoo x86 (non ~x86)?

Io ho:

```
# etcat -v gcc

[ Results for search key           : gcc ]

[ Candidate applications found : 16 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-devel/gcc :

        [M  ] 2.95.3-r9 (2.95)

        [M  ] 3.1.1-r2 (3.1)

        [M  ] 3.2.2 (3.2)

        [M  ] 3.2.3-r4 (3.2)

        [M  ] 3.3.2-r7 (3.3)

        [   ] 3.3.5-r1 (3.3)

        [   ] 3.3.5.20050130-r1 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.3.5.20050130-r2 (3.3)

        [  I] 3.3.6 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.4.1-r3 (3.4)

        [M~ ] 3.4.3-r1 (3.4)

        [M~ ] 3.4.3.20050110-r2 (3.4)

        [M~ ] 3.4.4-r1 (3.4)

        [M  ] 4.0.1 (4.0)

        [M  ] 4.0.2-r1 (4.0)

        [M  ] 4.1.0_beta20051125 (4.1)
```

mentre su distrowatch viene marcato che la versione attuale e' la 3.4.4...

grazie per le delucidazioni.

Scola

----------

## richard77

Come si vede da  http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gcc la 3.4.4-r1 è stabile su alcune piattaforme tra cui NON x86, su cui è masked. E' comunque la più aggiornata fra le non Hard masked.[/url]

----------

## gutter

Su x86 la release stabile (come puoi vedere dall'output di equery) è:

```
   [  I] 3.3.6 (3.3) 
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Su x86 la release stabile (come puoi vedere dall'output di equery) è:
> 
> ```
>    [  I] 3.3.6 (3.3) 
> ```
> ...

 

Da oggi pare non più.

----------

## Cazzantonio

wow allora aspetterò a syncare... guardiamo prima quanti utenti vengono fuori con nuovi problemi e poi si vedrà che fare   :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Io sto' facendo il passaggio alla nuova versione. Attualmente sto' facendo il revdep-rebuild, ci vorrà un po' di tempo (sono al 3° pacchetto su 60). Se verranno fuori problemi vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho sià syncato, ho già compilato, ma il passaggio vero e proprio aspetto a farlo.

A proposito, quali sono i passaggi da fare?

Bisogna ricompilare tutto, giusto?

6 ore non bastano mi sa.

Andrea

----------

## emix

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> A proposito, quali sono i passaggi da fare?

 

Segui questa guida.

----------

## bandreabis

 :Embarassed:  Certo che son pirla   :Embarassed: 

Grazie, caro Threepwood... ops Emix!  :Very Happy: 

Andre

PS-consigliato ricompilare anche il kernel.

E poi ci sono diversi errori possibili... "Sto tremando, sto tremando....."

A.

PPS - mi sa che il primo passaggio

```
# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4
```

è già stato fatto

```
 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

 * If you have issues with packages unable to locate libstdc++.la,

 * then try running 'fix_libtool_files.sh' on the old gcc versions.

 * You should make sure to rebuild all your C++ packages when

 * upgrading between different versions of gcc.  For example,

 * when moving to gcc-3.4 from gcc-3.3, emerge gentoolkit and run:

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5

 * For more information on the steps to take when upgrading

 * from gcc-3.3 please refer to:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/x86/gcc-upgrading-guide.xml

```

Che succede mo'? Devo seguire la guida prima di ulteriori aggiornamenti o posso comunque attendere di avere tempo?

----------

## Geps

Io rifarei il gcc-config "all'indietro" sulla versione vecchia, per sicurezza.

Per quel che mi riguarda,

```
echo ">=sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

e sto tranquillo finchè non ho tempo da dedicarci.

----------

## Peach

parlando anche con gutter, effettivamente la guida ufficiale non è che sia CHIARISSIMA, sicuramente avranno tempo per sistemarla: infatti manca un solo passaggio:

la guida sul wiki è sicuramente più completa

sono stra convinto che avendo un Centrino, l'aggiornamento delle CFLAGS prima di ricompilare il sistema (sto seguendo la versione SAFE visto che sono riuscito anche ad aggiornare il CHOST) a march=pentium-m sia tranquillo una volta che `gcc -v` restituisce la versione 3.4, ed è quello che sto facendo.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *Peach wrote:*   

> sono stra convinto che avendo un Centrino, l'aggiornamento delle CFLAGS prima di ricompilare il sistema ... a march=pentium-m sia tranquillo una volta che `gcc -v` restituisce la versione 3.4

 

Infatti mi chiedevo quale potesse essere il problema.

----------

## matttions

Per chi non se ne fosse accorto :

Il gcc 3.4 è stato marcato stabile...

Il 3.3 lo dovete lasciare  :Smile:  [ancora non per forza  :Smile:  ]

Link GLSA

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=408548

Link guida

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/x86/gcc-upgrading-guide.xml

Io ho iniziato la migrazione  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

dup: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-407725.html

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Io sono passato a pentium-m la settimana scorsa ( con gcc ancora ~x86) e non ho avuto nessun problema, ho semplicemente seguito la guida sul wiki e dato un bel emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world..... certo ci vuole una paccata di tempo ma avevo due giorni piu' o meno liberi da dedicare al picci.... in compenso nessun errore!

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge, thx Peach  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   sono stra convinto che avendo un Centrino, l'aggiornamento delle CFLAGS prima di ricompilare il sistema ... a march=pentium-m sia tranquillo una volta che `gcc -v` restituisce la versione 3.4 
> 
> Infatti mi chiedevo quale potesse essere il problema.

 

trovato: sys-apps/file-4.13 dà errore con -march/-mcpu settata a pentium-m: ho dovuto compilare il pacchetto forzatamente con -march=pentium4 (possibile fosse qualcosa ereditato dalla mia precedente CHOST)

per adesso va così... l'emerge del sistema prosegue...

----------

## Ic3M4n

io il portatile l'ho da sempre con il gcc 3.4* e non mi ha mai dato problemi di sorta. tutto compila che è un piacere. logicamente flag pentium-m settata.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io che faccio un pò di cross-compiling lo avevo già utilizzato per le piattaforma ARM   :Very Happy: 

P.S. non l'ho voluto applicare a tutto il sistema perchè è la mia workstation di lavoro... e non di prova: quindi tutto stable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

revdep-rebuild -X --library libstdc++.so.5

non ne vuole sapere di funzionare.....  :Confused: 

(/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_packages)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

.....ln: accedo a `/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_ebuilds': No such file or directory

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order)

cat: /root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order: No such file or directory

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> wow allora aspetterò a syncare... guardiamo prima quanti utenti vengono fuori con nuovi problemi e poi si vedrà che fare  

 

Ottima politica  :Wink: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

sono riuscito a farlo partire, in un modo o nell'altro....

CENTODICIOTTO PACCHETTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAARGH

(senza contare KDE)

la settimana prossima vi dirò com'è finita   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> CENTODICIOTTO PACCHETTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAARGH

 

eheheh  :Twisted Evil: 

io per ora ho finito il system e ora gliene do di world

```
emerge: (15 of 593) sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2 Compile
```

spero solo che nn si pianti mentre sto dormendo...

----------

## gutter

Io ho appena cominciato a fare il system.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

faccio partire.... torno 5 ore dopo... crashato dopo UN pacchetto.

rifaccio partire.... vado a dormire.... mi sveglio 6 ore dopo... crashato dopo una dozzina di pacchetti.

rifaccio partire.... crasha dopo circa 2h30.

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH*

----------

## matttions

A casa mia c'è stato uno sbalzo di tensione ..et voilà  :Smile: 

buttate ore  :Smile: 

adesso rinizio da capo ... due system ..

PIII e  PII [non finiremo mai  :Smile: ]

----------

## Peach

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> faccio partire.... torno 5 ore dopo... crashato dopo UN pacchetto.
> 
> rifaccio partire.... vado a dormire.... mi sveglio 6 ore dopo... crashato dopo una dozzina di pacchetti.
> 
> rifaccio partire.... crasha dopo circa 2h30.
> ...

 

a me si è bloccato stanotte per alcuni ebuild cvs di e17 che ho installati (me n'ero dimenticato quanto pericolosi potessero essere)

poi, dopo un'oretta per lcms-1.13-r1: ho dovuto installarlo con USE="-python" visto che sembra essere un bug riconosciuto.

poco male...

-220 pacchetti all'arrivo

----------

## AlbertoSSj

 *matttions wrote:*   

> A casa mia c'è stato uno sbalzo di tensione ..et voilà 
> 
> buttate ore 
> 
> adesso rinizio da capo ... due system ..
> ...

 

emerge --resume

Cosi ricominci dal pacchetto lasciato a metà

----------

## Kernel78

Per adesso stò facendo l'aggiornamento sul portatile di test, se tutto va a buon fine schedulo del tempo libero per aggiornare anche il mio serverino   :Very Happy: 

Per adesso l'unico problema che ho avuto è che stanotte mi si è bloccato l'emerge -e system perchè non riusciva a trovare il pacchetto file sui mirror  :Rolling Eyes:  fetchato e rilanciato, adesso stà girando l'emerge -e world e io sto tenendo le dita incorciate   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Sono l'unico che ama il brivido del revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sono l'unico che ama il brivido del revdep-rebuild?

 

ah non so proprio... facci sapere!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sono l'unico che ama il brivido del revdep-rebuild?

 

Se ti può far piacere siamo in due   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti può far piacere siamo in due  

 

Ragazzi coraggiosi   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Durante emerge -e world

```
>>> emerge (204 of 295) media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1 to /

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/media-libs/tunepimp/tunepimp-0.4.0.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.
```

Che poi è una dipendenza di kde -.- vabbe...

Di sicuro non faccio sync e emerge -e world

me?

Tento un 

```
emerge -p --resume
```

salvo il risultato in un file, lo systemo poi

```
emerge --sync; emerge $(cat lista_di_file)
```

dite che può funzionare?

oppure un

```
emerge --sync --resume
```

EDIT:

mi rispondo da solo  :Razz: 

```
emerge --sync; emerge --resume
```

Tutt'apposto

----------

## emix

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se ti può far piacere siamo in due  

 

E tre  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Ieri notte ho fatto partire

```

# emerge system

```

E stamattina (diciamo alle 14.00  :Smile: ) ho fatto partire 

```

# emerge world

```

Ovviamente ancora sta compilando, precisamente sta ricompilando GCC per l'ennesima volta  :Smile:  Ma emergere system non è rindondante?? Ho quest'impressione ma magari mi sbaglio, è una di quelle cose che non ho mai capito (non mi sono mai informato ad essere sincero).

PS: Quali vantaggi si hanno nel passare da GCC 3.3.6 a GCC 3.4.4?

PPS: Io ancora non ho avuto alcun problema (apparte il dover scaricare manualmente la documentazione di java dal sito sun), sono quasi 600 pacchetti...chissà se ce la farò per l'uscita di GCC 5  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

apposto... appena finito l'emerge di world (circa 26 ore di compilazione contando le "pause" che s'è voluto prendere per via di pacchetti marci)

ricompilato il kernel e i moduli relativi (giustamente nvidia-kernel richiede una versione del kernel compilata con lo stesso gcc)

e sono qui... vivo e vegeto  :Razz:  e pure con CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xoen

OK 100/591 pacchetti compilati...Spero solo che il computer non serva a nessuno...

----------

## Luca89

Ancora non ho aggiornato le mie macchine, però seguendo il thread ho notato che la maggior parte di voi segue la via "lunga" ovvero ricompilare l'intero sistema, fate ciò perchè avete esperienze negative eseguendo la via denominata "breve" (ovvero revdep-rebuild)? oppure semplicemente perchè è considerata più safe da parte dei developers?

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ancora non ho aggiornato le mie macchine, però seguendo il thread ho notato che la maggior parte di voi segue la via "lunga" ovvero ricompilare l'intero sistema, fate ciò perchè avete esperienze negative eseguendo la via denominata "breve" (ovvero revdep-rebuild)? oppure semplicemente perchè è considerata più safe da parte dei developers?

 

io sono per la seconda e poi perchè, come ho già detto, dovevo aggiornare anche la mia flag CHOST a i686  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ancora non ho aggiornato le mie macchine, però seguendo il thread ho notato che la maggior parte di voi segue la via "lunga" ovvero ricompilare l'intero sistema, fate ciò perchè avete esperienze negative eseguendo la via denominata "breve" (ovvero revdep-rebuild)? oppure semplicemente perchè è considerata più safe da parte dei developers?

 

nessuna delle due ha un fondamento rigoroso. è una pratica che non viene suggerita da nessuna parte.

se proprio uno volesse "avvantaggiarsi" dell'uso del nuovo compilatore per quanto riguarda tutto il sistema (ma ho i miei grossi dubbi sui reali vantaggi) sarebbe sufficiente ricompilare glibc e i pacchetti da cui esso dipende. questo può fugare tutti i grossi dubbi circa la garanzia di funzionamento dell'intero sistema. dopo questa operazione revdep-rebuild è più che sufficiente

ricompilare tutto non è assolutamente necessario

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Io ho reinstallato da poco con uno stage 3 (che 1 e 2 non piacciono più... vabbè)

ne ho approfittato per quello ^^''

(E' anche uno stress test per il portatile nuovo, se devono uscire errori meglio che escono ora  :Very Happy: )

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

lancio la compilazione.... esco di casa dalle 14:00 alle 23:00.... torno e vedo che è crashato dopo una decina di pacchetti

*sbatte ripetutamente la testa sulla tastiera, finché il sangue non gli sgorga dalla fronte. poi sbatte più forte.*

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sono l'unico che ama il brivido del revdep-rebuild?

 

ho fatto l'emerge system... dopo averci messo un giorno per 120 pacchetti ho preferito non fare il world (più di 500 pacchetti..) e ho dato un revdep-rebuild  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sono l'unico che ama il brivido del revdep-rebuild?

 

comeho scritto, non sono per nulla convinto della veridicità di quanto riportato in quelal guida, per cui mi aggrego al gruppo dei revdep-rebuild-boys  :Smile: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> *sbatte ripetutamente la testa sulla tastiera, finché il sangue non gli sgorga dalla fronte. poi sbatte più forte.*

 

Quoto per solidarietà!  :Laughing:  (LEGGI: Quoto perchè mi è capitato fantastilioni di volte...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: )

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente ho scelto la via lunga per due motivi:

- leggendo la guida dice che "but could potentially miss a package or two that needs updating" e di sicuro chi l'ha scritta ne sapeva più di me (altrimenti non leggerei le guide)

- volevo già ricompilare tutto per passare da -O3 a -O2

----------

## makami

 *AlbertoSSj wrote:*   

> Durante emerge -e world
> 
> ```
> >>> emerge (204 of 295) media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1 to /
> 
> ...

 

Stessa identica cosa!!!!!! sempre tunepimp!!!!!!

Ero a 318 di 348  :Sad: 

ho dato un 

```
emerge --sync; emerge --resume
```

 e vediamo un pò..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> di sicuro chi l'ha scritta ne sapeva più di me

 

non so... non ne sono convinto.

probabilmente mi sfugge qualche dettaglio, ma su due piedi, davanti ad uno che mi dice di fare l'emerge -e di system e poi di world, mi viene da pensare che sta dicendo cose a caso, per un motivo molto semplice: world, con tutte le dipendenze che si porta dietro, comprende system. system è un sottoinsieme di world e non un insieme disgiunto, quindi così facendo alcuni pacchetti verrebbero compilati due volte.

si potrebbe pensare chenon costa niente, ma non è sempre vero: una macchina in produzione non mi sembra il caso di caricarla inutilmente.

c'è inoltre da dire che la ricompilazione è necessaria, ma solo per quei pacchetti che hanno una dipendenza strettissima da libstdc++.so.5, quindi non vedo proprio la necessità di compilare tutto (due volte).

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   di sicuro chi l'ha scritta ne sapeva più di me 
> 
> non so... non ne sono convinto.
> 
> 

 

Io ne sono convintissimo, ne sanno di sicuro più di me (ma grazie per la stima)   :Laughing: 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probabilmente mi sfugge qualche dettaglio, ma su due piedi, davanti ad uno che mi dice di fare l'emerge -e di system e poi di world, mi viene da pensare che sta dicendo cose a caso, per un motivo molto semplice: world, con tutte le dipendenze che si porta dietro, comprende system. system è un sottoinsieme di world e non un insieme disgiunto, quindi così facendo alcuni pacchetti verrebbero compilati due volte.
> 
> si potrebbe pensare chenon costa niente, ma non è sempre vero: una macchina in produzione non mi sembra il caso di caricarla inutilmente.
> ...

 

Il mio problema è che condivido i tuoi dubbi ma visto che io ne ho molti altri preferisco fidarmi di quella che è la documentazione ufficiale, di sicuro loro conoscono cose che io ignoro e magari (ovviamente anche loro possono sbagliare) alcune di queste cose spiegano perchè è più sicuro un metodo che a noi sembra inutilmente ridondante.

----------

## makoomba

qui c'è un 3d interessante a riguardo

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> qui c'è un 3d interessante a riguardo

 

Maniacale il tipo che ricompila due volte system e due volte world   :Shocked: 

Appena ho tempo me lo leggo tutto   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

il motivo per cui lo fanno (system + world) è che in questo modo hai tutto compilato con la stessa versione delle glibc e di gcc. 

però io sprezzante del pericolo mi sono affidato ad un revdep-rebuild. il mio pentium3 ringrazia. e poi onestamente sarà anche vero che il metodo corretto per avere "more correctly building the toolchain" sarà anche compilare 2 volte system e 2 volte world. però questo vorrebbe dire che dovresti fare la stessa cosa ad ogni sync. quindi... ciccia.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il mio problema è che condivido i tuoi dubbi ma visto che io ne ho molti altri preferisco fidarmi di quella che è la documentazione ufficiale

 

vedila da questo punto di vista: non sempre sono i dev a scrivere la documentazione ufficiale. se arriva mia nonna e scrive un articolo, lo manda a bugzilla, e a questo punto passa in mano a quelli che si occupano appunto della documentazione, che non necessariamente sono degli espertoni in materia. a questo punto l'articolo scritto da mia nonna vien pubblicato nella documentazione ufficiale...

----------

## makoomba

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Maniacale il tipo che ricompila due volte system e due volte world  

 

beh, sì.

però ci sono alcuni concetti interessanti nel 3d, solo ci vuole un pò di tempo per leggerlo tutto.

in buona sostanza, il punto è che quando si cambia toolchain, si hanno nel sistema pacchetti compilati con versioni differenti di gcc/glibc/binutils.

nel 3d si sostiene che questo può portare ad instabilità e/o cazzi vari ed eventuali che si evitano semplicemente ricompilando tutto il sistema con il nuovo tc.

da qui 

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

il primo passo, ricompila il toolchain e i pacchetti in system con il tc vecchio.

il secondo, ricompila tutto con il tc aggiornato.

----------

## Ic3M4n

come tutti voi ben sapete il punto croce è una tecnica particolare per linkare le librerie. il tutto viene fatto con ago e filo e la cosa interessante di questa procedura è che a lavoro compiuto potete avere anche degli eseguibili con dei disegnini. esistono differenti metodi per eseguirlo. per maggiori info potete leggere la pagine dei vari manuali che trovate  in internet. per esempio 

qui

qui o 

qui (solo per citarne alcuni) se ne volete altri non avere che da chiedere a dio google come ho fatto io. ...(continua...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Poiché la probabilità che emerge -e world crashi ALMENO UNA VOLTA su uno dei 500 e passa pacchetti è asintotica al 100%, trovo che emerge -e world sia non solo poco utile ma anche infattibile. un po' più sensato sarebbe fare un emerge -pe world > lista.txt e poi ricompilare seguendo quella lista, di modo da non dover ripartire da 0 in caso di crash. Just my 2 cents.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Se a qualcuno interessa uso GCC 3.4 da 5-6 mesi...

Fonderia docet...  :Laughing: 

Sempre, e dico sempre, tutto bene... (sgrat sgrat de marones...)

Mai avuto problemi, e dire che compilo su pentium-m, athlon-xp e pentium3   :Razz: 

So che lascia il tempo che trova, però devo dire che i tempi di compilazione si riducono con questa versione (non saprei come dimostrarvelo ora, io andavo di cronometro  :Laughing:  )

Le performance dei software così compilati invece non destano stupore, mi sembrano buoni così come lo erano prima.

Comunque, dal basso della mia ignorantezza, lo consiglio a tutti!

E, naturalmente, appoggio i revdep-revbuilder boys!   :Very Happy: 

Se volete un mio parere circa la ricompilazione di tutto il sistema, vi posso dire che anche io la trovo deleteria...

Io ho compilato per ~x86 GCC, glibc e libtsdc. Poi li ho ricompilati col nuovo compilatore e poi ho dato un sano revdep-rebuild. That's all!

Tanto poi, man mano che i pacchetti si aggiornano, li ricompilo...

Ricompilare tutto mi sembra proprio voler far del male al mio povero pc...

Un ultimo pensiero: non c'è niente che ripaga come l'esperienza personale!

Provate, poi alla fine giungerete alle vostre conclusioni, come del resto sto facendo io in questo momento...

Ciao a tutti!

----------

## makoomba

@CRV§ADER//KY

per quello, basta un while resume + skipfirst.

----------

## xoen

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> probabilmente mi sfugge qualche dettaglio, ma su due piedi, davanti ad uno che mi dice di fare l'emerge -e di system e poi di world, mi viene da pensare che sta dicendo cose a caso, per un motivo molto semplice: world, con tutte le dipendenze che si porta dietro, comprende system. system è un sottoinsieme di world e non un insieme disgiunto, quindi così facendo alcuni pacchetti verrebbero compilati due volte.
> 
> 

 

Sicuro al 100%? Mhm...allora quello che pensavo io era vero, cioè world comprende tutto, anche system...Beh, allora a questo punto penso che a voler ricompilare tutto risparmiando tempo (lo so' suona un po' strana come frase  :Wink:  ) Basterebbe compilare GCC, e impostarlo come compilatore di default, re-installare glibc, binutils, etc, (Ma dove l'ho letto che è meglio re-installarli? nella guida ufficiale non ne parla, boh...), e a questo punto dare 

```
emerge -e world
```

Questo ricompilerà tutto con il nuovo GCC, compreso GCC  :Smile:  O c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

penso di si... a meno che non stia sfuggendo qualche importante dettaglio a tutti e due  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

Meno male...sai perchè già m'erano venuti i complessi per via di quel system/world...

PS: Un consiglio, non so quanto sia essenziale, ma ricordate di azzerare la cache di ccache se lo usate :

```

# CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache" ccache -C

```

----------

## richard77

 *Quote:*   

> Meno male...sai perchè già m'erano venuti i complessi per via di quel system/world...
> 
> PS: Un consiglio, non so quanto sia essenziale, ma ricordate di azzerare la cache di ccache se lo usate : 

 

Il fatto che gcc venga ricompilato due volte credo sia in un certo senso voluto, in questo modo viene compilato con le librerie già compilate da se stesso, riducendo le possibilità di problemi dovuto a "rimescolamenti" di librerie.

Sul manuale di ccache dicono chiaramente che in tutti i casi il codice prodotto è uguale bit a bit a quello prodotto senza ccache, ovvero che la cache viene usata se e solo se il codice dell cache sarebbe uguale è uguale a quello eventualmente prodotto nella compilazione.

Piuttosto bisogna stare attenti se si usa distcc: conviene disabilitarlo finchè tutti i nodi distcc non siano provvisti della stessa versione del gcc.

EDIT: Ai moderatori: Non sarebbe il caso che il thread diventasse IMPORTANTE ("sticky"), magari anche con un titolo più significativo, prima che prolifichino thread sul passaggio al GCC 3.4?

----------

## Luca89

Azzerare la ccache credo serva solo per risparmiare spazio visto che il codice che si deve compilare non sarà mai uguale a quello presente nella cache visto che è cambiato il compilatore.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Il fatto che gcc venga ricompilato due volte credo sia in un certo senso voluto, in questo modo viene compilato con le librerie già compilate da se stesso, riducendo le possibilità di problemi dovuto a "rimescolamenti" di librerie.

 

ma che discorso è? 'sta cosa non esiste: revdep-rebuild È NECESSARIO perché alcuni oggetti erano linkati alla libreria libstdc++.so.5, e si deve rifare necessariamente il linking, pena il funzionameno parziale o il non funzionamento dell'aggeggio in questione. fine. questo è tutto quello che si deve fare.

il resto (ricompilare n-mila volte tutto il sistema) lo fa chi ha voglia e tempo da perdere, ma non è necessario.

i "problemi dovuti a rimescolamenti di librerie" non esistono e non possono esistere... figuriamoci se da un compilatore all'altro dovesse cambiare l'interfaccia ABI: saremmo nel caos più totale e sarebbe follia allo stato brado

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild È NECESSARIO perché alcuni oggetti erano linkati alla libreria libstdc++.so.5, e si deve rifare necessariamente il linking, pena il funzionameno parziale o il non funzionamento dell'aggeggio in questione. fine. questo è tutto quello che si deve fare.

 

a dire il vero, da che ne ho capito io dovrebbe essere sufficiente emergere libstdc++-v3, senza bisogno di fare nessun revdep-rebuild... sbaglio?

[EDIT] finito adesso di ricompilare il grosso dei pacchetti.... adesso devo ricompilare il kernel, risyncare, e lanciare un altro revdep-rebuild per fixare quelli che mi sono perso per strada

entro domani sera DOVREI aver finito  :Neutral: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> entro domani sera DOVREI aver finito 

 

come...? io in una sera ho aggiornato tre macchine in produzione... che diavolo hai installato sul tuo computer?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   entro domani sera DOVREI aver finito  
> 
> come...? io in una sera ho aggiornato tre macchine in produzione... che diavolo hai installato sul tuo computer?

 

KDE e parte di gnome e ho subito 3 crash mentre ero assente/dormivo   :Confused: 

su tre macchine compili in parallelo e non ci tieni di certo il desktop e tutte le amenità varie  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ai moderatori: Non sarebbe il caso che il thread diventasse IMPORTANTE ("sticky"), magari anche con un titolo più significativo, prima che prolifichino thread sul passaggio al GCC 3.4?

 

Beh ancora non prolificano e mi pare che nessuno abbia per ora incontrato troppi problemi a migrare al nuovo gcc

Se sarà il caso verrà messo sticky

La politica attuale è quella di mantenere il numero di sticky al minimo

----------

## gutter

Ho finito stamattina di ricompilare   :Very Happy:  tutto il sistema.

Solo una domanda: ma qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi a ricompilare gcc-3.3.X con gcc-3.4.4 ?!?

A me dava sempre un errore relativo alla CFLAGS pentium-m. Non capisco come mai dal momento che il compilatore che usavo era il 3.4.4   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> A me dava sempre un errore relativo alla CFLAGS pentium-m. Non capisco come mai dal momento che il compilatore che usavo era il 3.4.4  

 

Il gcc si ricompila in due passi.

Nel primo passo il gcc viene compilato da un compilatore compilatore host

Nel secondo passo il gcc appena compilato ricompila se stesso.

L'errore lo avevi nel secondo passo.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il gcc si ricompila in due passi.
> 
> Nel primo passo il gcc viene compilato da un compilatore compilatore host
> ...

 

Ma questo non dovrebbe avvenire solo se la USE bootstrap è abilitata?!?

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma questo non dovrebbe avvenire solo se la USE bootstrap è abilitata?!?

 

Bisognerebbe guardare l'ebuild, ma mi sa che la use bootstrap serve ad altro... il procedimento standard di compilazione del gcc (quindi non solo su gentoo) é quello di ricompilarsi.

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisognerebbe guardare l'ebuild, ma mi sa che la use bootstrap serve ad altro... il procedimento standard di compilazione del gcc (quindi non solo su gentoo) é quello di ricompilarsi.

 

Grazie per la delucidazione  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda stupida:

ma in definitiva, quale procedimento sarebbe meglio seguire per fare il "salto"?

Grazie e scusate la domanda cretina.

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

in definiiva puoi scegliere di scatenare un flame su quale possa essere il procedimento migliore, o leggendo qui e li farti un'idea di quello che credi possa essere la scelta migliore. entrambe sembrano avere dei fondamenti logici ed entrambe portano a risultati accettabili, ovvero ad un sistema funzionante. vedi quella che preferisci e usala. è una tua decisione.

personalmente il revdep-rebuild ha funzionato alla grande.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

ho appena concluso la "via breve". Pienamente soddisfatto...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ho appena concluso la "via breve". Pienamente soddisfatto...

 

Se l'hai "appena" conclusa significa che non puoi aver ancora testato approfonditamente il sistema e quindi come puoi essere "pienamente soddisfatto" ???

----------

## Onip

e vabbè, non mi smontare così.....   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Diciamo che ho sommariamente testato il sistema e tutto sembra funzionare alla grande (come al solito)

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se l'hai "appena" conclusa significa che non puoi aver ancora testato approfonditamente il sistema e quindi come puoi essere "pienamente soddisfatto" ???

 se hai fatto quella lunga vuol dire che sei ancora in ballo. quando finisci fammi qualche test e poi dimmi se sei soddisfatto.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se l'hai "appena" conclusa significa che non puoi aver ancora testato approfonditamente il sistema e quindi come puoi essere "pienamente soddisfatto" ??? se hai fatto quella lunga vuol dire che sei ancora in ballo. quando finisci fammi qualche test e poi dimmi se sei soddisfatto.

 

Ho fatto quella lunga (e ho gia finito) per due motivi, il principale era che volevo cambiare l'ottimizzazione (da -O3 a -O2) e visto che c'ero ne ho approfittato per fare il cambio di gcc.

Adesso sono al lavoro e appena torno vedrò se anche i miei progetti sono stati ricompilati correttamente.

Nel caso questo i miei progetti funzionino senza problemi e nei prossimi giorni non risontri problemi di sorta potrò definirmi pienamente soddisfatto, per adesso sono pienamente soddisfatto che la strada lunga non si sia bloccata nemmeno una volta.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ok... però non hai comunque "verificato" nemmeno tu la bontà della cosa. quindi oltra a dire "mi ha compilato tutto" non puoi dire nient'altro.

come nessuno può dire che nemmeno la strada corta sia perfetta, allo stato dei fatti nessuno ha testato sufficientemente entrambe le procedure. quindi non mi sembrava un'osservazione logica. tutto qui. l'unica cosa che si può consigliare è vedere secondo coscienza quale delle due strade si preferisce percorrere, hardware e tempo permettendo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ok... però non hai comunque "verificato" nemmeno tu la bontà della cosa. quindi oltra a dire "mi ha compilato tutto" non puoi dire nient'altro.
> 
> 

 

mi permetto di riquotarmi (e di aggiungere un pizzico di enfasi)

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso sono al lavoro e appena torno vedrò se anche i miei progetti sono stati ricompilati correttamente.
> 
> Nel caso questo i miei progetti funzionino senza problemi e nei prossimi giorni non risontri problemi di sorta potrò definirmi pienamente soddisfatto, per adesso sono pienamente soddisfatto che la strada lunga non si sia bloccata nemmeno una volta.
> ...

 

Quindi no, non ho comunque "verificato" ancora nulla e non ho detto nient'altro se non che, per adesso, sono pienamente soddisfatto di non aver incontrato problemi durante l'aggiornamento.

----------

## randomaze

E' solo una mia impressioni oppure i toni della discussione si stanno alzando?

Nel qual caso posso consigliarvi caldamente di riabbassarli?

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E' solo una mia impressioni oppure i toni della discussione si stanno alzando?
> 
> Nel qual caso posso consigliarvi caldamente di riabbassarli?

 

Scusa, rileggendo anche io ho quest'impressione, avrei dovuto inserire qualche faccina per sdrammatizzare.  :Wink: 

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E' solo una mia impressioni oppure i toni della discussione si stanno alzando? 
> 
> Nel qual caso posso consigliarvi caldamente di riabbassarli?

 

no, assolutamente. era solo una constatazione. probabilmente avrà sbagliato ad esprimersi Onip, riguardo la sua migrazione, ho solo aggiunto un dato di fatto al commento di Kernel78. poi... ne possiamo discutere quanto volgiamo... cmq secondo me ha ragione k.gothmog(eh si, quando ci sono casini ti tiro in causa!   :Laughing: ), non ci sono tesi fondate sulla bontà di un metodo o dell'altro. 

PS: lo so che la gallina che canta ha fatto l'uovo,   :Very Happy: , però dato che negli ultimi post alcuni sono miei penso che il commento di randomaze sia riferito anche a me.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> KDE e parte di gnome e ho subito 3 crash mentre ero assente/dormivo  
> 
> su tre macchine compili in parallelo e non ci tieni di certo il desktop e tutte le amenità varie 

 

quella era la quarta. il pc da cui scrivo adesso.

si è ricompilato tutto senza nessun problema, e nota che ho GNOME-1.12, e X11-7.0

@gutter: ho letto nell'ebuild di NON impostare flags specifiche come -mpentium-m "at this time", riferite cioé all'istante in cui si stava facendo l'aggiornamento.

suppongo che, una volta completata questa fase, il gcc-3.3 sia da rimuovere

----------

## MonsterMord

Ok, dico anche io la mia:

in tutta questa confusione ho preferito rimanere al 3.3.6  :Embarassed: 

Appena decidero' di saltare il fosso optero' per la strada breve (revdep-rebuild) ma per il momento aspetto di avere un po' di carne al fuoco. Mi scoccerebbe dover riemergere un kde obsoleto. Ma che cavolo aspettano a marcare la 3.4.3 stabile? Ormai manca solo l'architettura x86   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi sapreste indicare a grandi lineee cosa dovrebbere essere riemerso da un revdep-rebuild?

Tutti i pacchetti scritti in C++? Tipo un inferno come kde e OpenOffice?

/me che deve usare il pc per lavorare e non per vedere il compilatore frullare all'infinito pacchetti   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Mi sapreste indicare a grandi lineee cosa dovrebbere essere riemerso da un revdep-rebuild?
> 
> Tutti i pacchetti scritti in C++? Tipo un inferno come kde e OpenOffice?

 

sì.... anche se personalmente uso openoffice-bin  :Embarassed: 

tuttavia credo, ripeto CREDO, che dovrebbe bastare emergere libstdc++-v3 per risparmiarsi lo sbattone della ricompilazione di massa. Ovviamente non garantisco sulla robustezza di questo giochino, ma in via di principio dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## richard77

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tuttavia credo, ripeto CREDO, che dovrebbe bastare emergere libstdc++-v3 per risparmiarsi lo sbattone della ricompilazione di massa. Ovviamente non garantisco sulla robustezza di questo giochino, ma in via di principio dovrebbe funzionare.

 

Lo penso anch'io visto che la guida dice che libstdc++-v3 va installato per i pacchetti "saltati" da revdep-rebuild e per quelli eventualmente binari. Se non si usa revdep-rebuild è come "saltarli" tutti.

Una curiosità, ma libstdc++-v4 che fine ha fatto, voglio dire, se la v3 serve per i pacchetto compilati con la gcc 3.3.6 e v5 per il 3.4.4 o hanno saltato v4 o più probabile mi sfugge a me qualcosa.

----------

## iko

Ciao, oggi nel fare l'aggiornamento con 

```

emerge -uv --newuse world

```

ho fatto l'upgrade di gcc ma ora lanciando etcat vedo la seguente cosa:

```

toshiba-2100 iko # etcat -v gcc

[ Results for search key           : gcc ]

[ Candidate applications found : 17 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-devel/gcc :

        [M  ] 2.95.3-r9 (2.95)

        [M  ] 3.1.1-r2 (3.1)

        [M  ] 3.2.2 (3.2)

        [M  ] 3.2.3-r4 (3.2)

        [M  ] 3.3.2-r7 (3.3)

        [   ] 3.3.5-r1 (3.3)

        [   ] 3.3.5.20050130-r1 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.3.5.20050130-r2 (3.3)

        [  I] 3.3.6 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.4.1-r3 (3.4)

        [M~ ] 3.4.3-r1 (3.4)

        [M~ ] 3.4.3.20050110-r2 (3.4)

        [  I] 3.4.4-r1 (3.4)

        [M  ] 3.4.5 (3.4)

        [M  ] 4.0.1 (4.0)

        [M  ] 4.0.2-r1 (4.0)

        [M  ] 4.1.0_beta20051202 (4.1)

```

ovvero ho due versioni installate di gcc.. come posso rimuovere tutto ciò che non mi serve della 3.3.6 (quella più vecchia)??

grazie

----------

## Frez

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/x86/gcc-upgrading-guide.xml

----------

## Luca89

Abbiamo già un topic che riguarda l'aggiornamento, ti bastava cercare.  :Confused: 

----------

## iko

 *Frez wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/x86/gcc-upgrading-guide.xml

 

 :Embarassed:  grazie 1000.. nn l ho mai visto  :Very Happy: 

ciao

Fede

----------

## richard77

Sono stato anticipato....

Qui c'è gia il link al thread sull'aggiornamento.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-407725.html

(se ti serve la guida in italiano, ce l'ho!)

----------

## Luca89

Per quella in italiano basta sostituire "en" con "it" nell'indirizzo che ti è stato dato.

PS: Invito i mod a mergere e magari cambiare il nome dell'altro thread visto che non è molto comprensibile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

mergiati i due topic   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Sono partito con la via lunga (così ricompilo con le nuove USE - ho aggiunto l'opzione -N a emerge, ho fatto bene giusto, o non era necessario?)! Vediamo.

Domanda da perfetto niubbo: posso sfruttare la multisessione di linux e lavorare con il mio kde mentre il sistema si aggiorna?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## Cazzantonio

ovvio... ricorda che ovviamente la macchina ti andrà più lenta visto che sta compilando   :Wink: 

Inoltra se la compilazione la lanci da terminale all'interno di una sessione X quando esci da quella sessione uccidi anche il terminale e stoppi la compilazione...

Se la lanci da console fuori da X nessun problema   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Sì infatti ricompila fuori da X.

Al momento sto utilizzando X ma non con kde, ma twm. 

Ma per quanto riguarda -N? Scusa se è un po' fuori topic.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io il portatile l'ho da sempre con il gcc 3.4* e non mi ha mai dato problemi di sorta. tutto compila che è un piacere. logicamente flag pentium-m settata.

 

IDEM! 

 :Idea:   Perchè non farlo a sondaggio questo  post   :Cool: 

----------

## bandreabis

Altra domanda: mentre ricompilo, ogni volta mi viene detto di usare revdep-rebuild con vari pacchetti, solo che sicuramente alcuni messaggi me li son persi.. che dovrei fare?

A.

----------

## Luca89

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma per quanto riguarda -N? Scusa se è un po' fuori topic.
> 
> 

 

Se dai -e o con -N o senza il pacchetto te lo ricompila lo stesso con le nuove use.

```
mentre ricompilo, ogni volta mi viene detto di usare revdep-rebuild con vari pacchetti, solo che sicuramente alcuni messaggi me li son persi.. che dovrei fare? 
```

Dipende da che pacchetto si tratta e dalla situazione, comunque se stai ricompilando tutto il revdep-rebuild credo sia inutile.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Dipende da che pacchetto si tratta e dalla situazione, comunque se stai ricompilando tutto il revdep-rebuild credo sia inutile.

 

Lo credevo anche io, come mai me lo dice allora?

In ogni caso nessun problema (dita incrociate!) per ora, il merge di system continua.

Come mi comporto con questi avvisi?

A.

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me non hai letto bene gli avvisi, per esempio sull'ebuild di mysql:

```
mysql_upgrade_warning() {

        ewarn "If you're upgrading from MySQL-3.x to 4.0, or 4.0.x to 4.1.x, you"

        ewarn "must recompile the other packages on your system that link with"

        ewarn "libmysqlclient after the upgrade completes.  To obtain such a list"

        ewarn "of packages for your system, you may use:"

        ewarn "revdep-rebuild --soname=libmysqlclient.so.12"

        ewarn "from app-portage/gentoolkit."

        ewarn ""

        ewarn "the value of \"innodb_log_file_size\" into /etc/mysql/my.cnf file "

        ewarn "has changed size from \"8M\" to \"5M\"."

        ewarn "To start mysql either revert the value back to \"8M\" or backup and"

        ewarn "remove the old ib_logfile* from the datadir"

}

```

Dice che bisogna eseguire il revdep-rebuild solo se si sta aggiornando da una precedente versione.

----------

## bandreabis

Purtroppo non ho tolto il "limite dei messaggi" (non ricordo come si chiama) in fase di emerge e non posso tornare molto indietro nella compilazione.   :Sad: 

Ora emerge system è finito e sta ricompilando world....

Vedremo.... se si incontrano problemi si può dare magari un revdep-rebuild senza argomenti in modo che aggiusti quello che potrebbe essere da mettere a posto?

Mi spiace un sacco non aver potuto dare indicazioni più dettagliate. 

A.

----------

## Luca89

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Vedremo.... se si incontrano problemi si può dare magari un revdep-rebuild senza argomenti in modo che aggiusti quello che potrebbe essere da mettere a posto? 

 

Si, puoi farlo tranquillamente  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Si, puoi farlo tranquillamente 

 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

teoricamente non dovresti aver bisogno di lanciare il revedp-rebuild se stai facendo solo l'emerge -e system. se invece stai aggiornando anche alcuni pacchetti potrebbe essere che un programma non ti trovi delle librerie. però credo che sia una cosa strana, in quanto portage stabilisce un'ordine per eseguire gli aggiornamenti e le librerie dovrebbero essere compilate prima del programma che le richiede. cmq se anche alla fine lanci un revdep-rebuild al max ti riscompatta i binari tipo OOo o opera. cmq non fa male.

----------

## bandreabis

emerge -eN system è finito, ora sta facendo emerge -eN world, fra qualche giorno quando avrà finito (sono 400 pacchetti e non so a che punto sia) potrò vedere che è successo.

Se penso che è in cantiere gcc-4.1.0....   :Laughing: 

1000 grazie a tutti.

Andrea

----------

## Luca89

Aggiungo a questo thread la mia esperienza sperando che possa essere utile a qualcuno. Ho aggiornato due macchine su tre (la terza l'aggiorno direttamente a giugno visto che per ora non mi serve); nella prima ho installato il 3.4 ed eseguito il revdep-rebuild, ovvero la strada "breve" indicata nella guida all'aggiornamento. Nella seconda invece mi sono limitato ad aggiornare gcc, ricompilare il kernel, i relativi moduli ed infine installare sys-libs/libstdc++-v3. Entrambe sembrano funzionare abbastanza bene  :Wink: , quindi per chi non ha voglia di ricompilare credo che utilizzare sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 non sia una strada malvagia.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> emerge -eN system è finito, ora sta facendo emerge -eN world, fra qualche giorno quando avrà finito (sono 400 pacchetti e non so a che punto sia) potrò vedere che è successo.
> 
> Se penso che è in cantiere gcc-4.1.0....  
> 
> 1000 grazie a tutti.
> ...

 

Sono a 27 su 400!!! Entro stasera non potrò terminarlo e non posso tenere acceso il PC....  :Confused: 

emerge --resume funziona anche se spengo il PC e ricomincio domani?

----------

## makoomba

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> emerge --resume funziona anche se spengo il PC e ricomincio domani?

 

sì

----------

## bandreabis

Partirà dal pacchetto successivo all'ultimo completato?

```
ctrl+c

halt

emerge --resume
```

  :Question: 

Perfetto.

Grazie

----------

## =DvD=

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> emerge --resume funziona anche se spengo il PC e ricomincio domani?

 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Partirà dal pacchetto successivo all'ultimo completato? 

 

Con le features KEEPWORK e KEEPTEMP riparte da dove aveva smesso di compilare, per esempio se mancavano 10 minuti alla fine della compilazione di openoffice te lo ricompila solo per quei 10 minuti, senza ricominciare da capo.

info qua:

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264311.html

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho fatto l'upgrade da gcc-3.3.6 a 3.4.4, e il risultato è che tutti i sorgenti in c++ (vedi es. porzioni di KDE, oppure i driver HPLIP) non si compilano più...

Sono su amd64, ma non ho trovato indicazioni e bugs segnalati per la mia piattaforma...

Comunque si sente il disco che mastica, e se lancio un "top" nel mentre, vedo che swappa, anche se non so dire quanto. Ho provato a lasciarlo fare per 4 ore, ma non si schioda da lì, per cui l'unica soluzione che ho è interrompere la compilazione.

Da notare che invece i sorgenti in C vengono compilati perfettamente invece.

Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa??

Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Deus Ex su questo. Mi sembrava opportuno raccogliere tutti i problemi in un'unica discussione

[/MOD]

Inoltre... tu dici di essere su un amd64... ma che profilo hai? gcc-3.4.x è stable su amd64 da una vita ormai, stai per caso usando un profilo per x86 quindi?

----------

## DiMar

Ragazzi, sto facendo l'aggiornamento seguendo la prima strada.  :Confused: 

Revdep-rebuild mi dice però che è impossibile emergere il pacchetto kdelibs-3.3.2-r9 in quanto non esistente... La guida suggerice di aggiungere il flag --package-names per risolvere problemi di questo tipo!

Che ne pensate??

Avete altri suggerimenti?

Thanks!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema è semplice, hai aggiornato portage, quindi non hai più l'ebuild di quella versione. in quanto con il sync di oggi io mi ritrovo:

```
 kde-base/kdelibs

     Available versions:  3.3.2-r10 3.4.1-r1 3.4.1-r2 3.4.2 3.4.2-r1 3.4.3 3.5.0 3.5.0-r1
```

come versioni disponibili. quindi modifica devi utilizzare la r10.

----------

## DiMar

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> quindi modifica devi utilizzare la r10.

 

Come modifico?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
nano ~/.revdep-rebuild.5_order

modifichi -r9 con -r10

metti un uguale (=) davanti ad ogni pacchetto,

salvi

emerge --oneshot --nodeps `cat .revdep-rebuild.5_order` 
```

----------

## DiMar

Perfetto! Grazie... e ora via con l'aggiornamento!  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Perfetto! Grazie... e ora via con l'aggiornamento! 

 

in ogni caso io ti consiglierei di aggiornare.

mantenere le vecchie versioni può essere fonte di alcune noie, come in questo caso

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... quella stabile è quella lì. solo che il revdep-rebuild gli prende quella prima.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... quella stabile è quella lì. solo che il revdep-rebuild gli prende quella prima.

 

ma dal momento che revdep-rebuild fa comunque una ricompilazione, aggiornando risolverebbe due problemi in un colpo solo  :Smile: 

----------

## DiMar

Ragazzi non ci siamo....  :Sad: 

E' già il secondo errore... ma cosa succede?!?!?

Prima planner esce dalla compilazione dicendomi che c'è un ACCESS error, ora glibmm da questo:

```
../../glib/glibmm/.libs/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::insert(std::_List_iterator<sigc::slot_base>, sigc::slot_base const&)'

../../glib/glibmm/.libs/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::erase(std::_List_iterator<sigc::slot_base>)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [test] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibmm-2.6.1/work/glibmm-2.6.1/tests/glibmm_value'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibmm-2.6.1/work/glibmm-2.6.1/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibmm-2.6.1/work/glibmm-2.6.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-cpp/glibmm-2.6.1 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ma come è possibile?????

Edit: per ora li ho saltati, li risolverò in seguito. Spero non ce ne siano altri...   :Confused: 

Edit2: anche Inkscape mi ha dato errore...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> E' già il secondo errore... ma cosa succede?!?!?
> 
> Prima planner esce dalla compilazione dicendomi che c'è un ACCESS error, ora glibmm da questo:

 

Quello sembrerebbe dovuto ad un include errato (versione differente da quella richiesta).

Domanda scema: hai fatto gcc-update?

----------

## DiMar

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda scema: hai fatto gcc-update?

 

Si l'ho fatto!  :Smile: 

E' uscita recentemente una nuova versione di gentoolkit? Anche perché l'ordine dei pacchetti creato da revdep-rebuild è alfabetico!

----------

## randomaze

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> E' uscita recentemente una nuova versione di gentoolkit?

 

A me risulta installata la versione 0.2.0-r3

Hai controllato su bugzilla se i pacchetti che ti hanno dato problemi li hanno dati anche ad altri?

----------

## DiMar

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai controllato su bugzilla se i pacchetti che ti hanno dato problemi li hanno dati anche ad altri?

 

Appena torno a casa controllo! Vi faccio sapere! Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## DiMar

Update finale: tutti e tre i pacchetti che mi hanno dato errore durante il revdep-rebuild (planner 0.12.1 / glibmm 2.6.1 / inkscape 0.43) sono stati riemersi con successo alla fine della procedura di aggiornamento del gcc.  :Smile: 

Ora, quindi, dovrebbe (sgrat sgrat) essere tutto ok!

Grazie a tutti per i consigli!

----------

## xchris

come mi sento antico...

io me ne sto tranquillo ancora per un bel po' con il 3.3.6

ma d'altronde sono l'unico che usa ancora mozilla  :Laughing: 

buone macinate  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

credo di avere un problema dovuto all'aggiornamento del gcc..

non mi si compila più alsa-driver...ho ricontrollato la guida ufficiale e ho notato che consigliano di usare i moduli del kernl, prima invece consigliavano di usare i driver a parte.. 

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3/include/adriver.h:765,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3/acore/sgbuf.c:13:

include/linux/pci.h:392: error: parse error before numeric constant

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3/acore/sgbuf.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! Make Failed

```

kernel:

```

# grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

homematteo linux # grep SND .config

# CONFIG_SND is not set

```

make.conf:

```

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DiMar

Ho cantato vittoria troppo presto...  :Sad: 

Ho ricompilato il kernel con genkernel come ho sempre fatto e ora mi ritrovo questi errori:

```
Dec 21 18:54:05 [kernel] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2                                 

Dec 21 18:54:06 [kernel] usb_storage: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] parport: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] lp: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] parport: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'                                                      

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] lp: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'                                                           

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] parport: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] lp: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] parport: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:03 [kernel] lp: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:04 [kernel] ip_tables: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd_mixer_oss: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd_page_alloc: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd_timer: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd_pcm: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd_pcm_oss: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'

Dec 21 18:57:51 [kernel] snd: version magic '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.10-gentoo-r6 486 gcc-3.3'
```

Perché? I moduli sono stati ricompilati con il nuovo gcc!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Giuro che prima di aggiornare nuovamente il complilatore....

----------

## DiMar

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Ho cantato vittoria troppo presto... 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Giuro che prima di aggiornare nuovamente il complilatore....

 

Sorry...   :Embarassed:  stavolta gcc è innocente, o quasi: colpa mia che non avevo dato module-rebuild!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

su bugs gentoo dicono di fare così:

 *Quote:*   

>  ------- Comment #12 From Paul Laws  2005-10-31 05:16  [reply] -------
> 
> I've unmasked alsa-headers, alsa-lib and alsa-driver as
> 
> =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2
> ...

 

ora provo.   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

I pacchetti indicati in quel commento sono già marcati stabili e superati.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=^alsa

----------

## inspiron

con emerge -e system avrei qualcosa come 300mb da compilare...

con emerge -e world 970mb...

Ho 1.5gb liberi su disco...

Ce la faccio?

emerge -e system:

```

ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  +nls -static 1,037 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7i  -bindist -emacs -test +zlib 3,204 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  -build 415 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  26 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.12  217 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.9  -caps 49 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.14.1-r1  -build -static 123 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.54  -build -doc (-selinux) 229 kB 

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.9  -threads 3,189 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  +berkdb 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  -test 310 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm +ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2 7,669 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1  15 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03  +X +alsa -browserplugin -doc +mozilla -nsplugin 33,570 kB 

```

la mia domanda è: quando si blocchera su portage, se rifaccio emerge -e system riparte da capo o da dopo portage?

----------

## Ic3M4n

se fai emerge -e system ripartirà sempre da capo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

per continuare un emerge devi usare emerge --resume o emerge --resume --skipfirst a seconda di quello che vuoi fare.

----------

## Kernel78

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> con emerge -e system avrei qualcosa come 300mb da compilare...
> 
> con emerge -e world 970mb...
> 
> Ho 1.5gb liberi su disco...
> ...

 

Dipende, se hai programmi "grossi" come wine o firefox o openoffice assolutamente non ti bastano, se quando ti si blocca per mancanza di spazio svuoti distfiles e riprendi FORSE ci stai ...

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la mia domanda è: quando si blocchera su portage, se rifaccio emerge -e system riparte da capo o da dopo portage?

 

La mia domanda è: perchè sei convinto che si bloccherà su portage ?

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> la mia domanda è: quando si blocchera su portage, se rifaccio emerge -e system riparte da capo o da dopo portage?

 

Seguendo i consigli che ti da prima emergi portage e poi il resto...

----------

## inspiron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   la mia domanda è: quando si blocchera su portage, se rifaccio emerge -e system riparte da capo o da dopo portage? 
> 
> Seguendo i consigli che ti da prima emergi portage e poi il resto...

 

pero se emergo portage e poi faccio emerge -e system non ricompila anche portage?

----------

## Kernel78

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> pero se emergo portage e poi faccio emerge -e system non ricompila anche portage?

 

si

----------

## inspiron

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   pero se emergo portage e poi faccio emerge -e system non ricompila anche portage? 
> 
> si

 

e quindi? continuera a bloccarsi ogni volta su portage?

----------

## Kernel78

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *inspiron wrote:*   pero se emergo portage e poi faccio emerge -e system non ricompila anche portage? 
> 
> si 
> 
> e quindi? continuera a bloccarsi ogni volta su portage?

 

Mi permetto di riquotarmi

 *Quote:*   

> La mia domanda è: perchè sei convinto che si bloccherà su portage ?

 

----------

## Luca89

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> e quindi? continuera a bloccarsi ogni volta su portage?

 

No. Li ti consiglia di aggiornare, quindi io direi di aggiornare prima lui e poi dare emerge -e system.

----------

## inspiron

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*    *inspiron wrote:*   pero se emergo portage e poi faccio emerge -e system non ricompila anche portage? 
> 
> si 
> 
> e quindi? continuera a bloccarsi ogni volta su portage? 
> ...

 

scusa mi era sfuggito il tuo post di prima...

non ne sono convinto... era un dubbio...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

salve ragazzi, dopo aver reinstallato tutto e scompattato lo stage generico x86 (non e' piu' disponibile il pentium4 sul 2006.0) ed essere rimasto soprpreso dal fatto che ha ancora gcc 3.3.5, ho deciso di aggiornarlo col 3.4.5.

RISULTATO:

gcc aggiornato (a parte che con gcc-config -l mi lista ancora il 3.3.5 anche se ho selezionato quello nuovo), ma emerge non funzia piu', python non trova piu' libstdc++.so.5

E la cosa bella e' che nn e' la prima volta che mi succede in questi giorni di avere problemi con questa libreria, sia con nuove installazioni che con quelle esistenti.

Che posso fare???

----------

## lavish

Ma cercare nel forum/doc ufficiale è più difficile che scrivere un nuovo thread? Secondo me no!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml

//edit: fatto il merge del thread aperto da power83 con questo

----------

## power83

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma cercare nel forum/doc ufficiale è più difficile che scrivere un nuovo thread? Secondo me no!
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml
> 
> //edit: fatto il merge del thread aperto da power83 con questo

 

Ah certo, la cosa e' interessante cercare.peccato che n nposso installare gentoolkit x utilizzare revdep-rebuild data che emerge NON va! E nemmeno ricompilare libtool..........aiutami tu genio

----------

## cloc3

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah certo, la cosa e' interessante cercare.peccato che n nposso installare gentoolkit x utilizzare revdep-rebuild data che emerge NON va! E nemmeno ricompilare libtool..........aiutami tu genio

 

Non prendertela.

Un gcc si installa dopo aver consultato (ri-ri-riconsultato) il manuale.

A questo punto, data l'emergenza, prova a leggere quali sono le librerie cercate che fanno saltare la compilazione, crea dei link simbolici fasulli ed installa gentoolkit. Poi rimuovi i link e architetta una strategia per un'uscita pulita.

----------

## power83

lo so, il fatto e' che in quasi 10 aggiornamenti faii in vita mia,se non di piu', non mi era mai successa questa cosa.

----------

## Luca89

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Ah certo, la cosa e' interessante cercare.peccato che n nposso installare gentoolkit x utilizzare revdep-rebuild data che emerge NON va! E nemmeno ricompilare libtool..........aiutami tu genio

 

Non mi pare il caso di rispondere in questa maniera, lavish ti ha semplicemente fatto capire che il tuo problema è stato trattato migliaia di volte e che quindi potevi accodarti qui direttamente. Comunque se ti sei trovato gcc-3.3.5 è molto probabile che hai sbagliato stage, controlla bene, come seconda cosa visto che hai un pentium4 forse era meglio che mettevi lo stage3 2006.0 per i686.

----------

## lavish

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Ah certo, la cosa e' interessante cercare.peccato che n nposso installare gentoolkit x utilizzare revdep-rebuild data che emerge NON va! E nemmeno ricompilare libtool..........aiutami tu genio

 

 *power83 wrote:*   

> lo so, il fatto e' che in quasi 10 aggiornamenti faii in vita mia,se non di piu', non mi era mai successa questa cosa.

 

1) ti ho fatto notare che il problema è stato trattato mille volte nel forum (fai una ricerca per rendertene conto), non ti ho offeso in nessun modo.

2) il fatto che in 10 aggiornamenti fatti nella tua vita non sia mai successo questo e ora sia capitato non ti autorizza a rivolgerti così nè a me nè a chiunque altro.

----------

## power83

mi dispiace x il mio tono, evidentemente nn sto passando un bel periodo, ammetti comunque che anche tu la frecciatina me l'hai data comunque sia.

Io avro' sbagliato a non cercare, o magari avevo una fretta assurda, ma si potrebbe farlo notare in maniera "piu' calma" a volte.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> mi dispiace x il mio tono

 

Vorrei ben vedere

 *Quote:*   

> evidentemente nn sto passando un bel periodo

 

Ma lavish non ne ha certo colpa alcuna spero...

 *Quote:*   

> ammetti comunque che anche tu la frecciatina me l'hai data comunque sia

 

Ma talmente educata e contenuta che sinceramente mi pare quasi strano considerarla tale... la tua risposta era parecchio più astiosa.

Comunque essendo lavish un moderatore ha il compito di ricordare agli utenti il comportamento corretto sul forum, pertanto ogni indicazione da lui data mi sembra più che pertinente non trovi?

 *Quote:*   

> Io avro' sbagliato a non cercare, o magari avevo una fretta assurda, ma si potrebbe farlo notare in maniera "piu' calma" a volte.

 

Mi sembra che la risposta di lavish fosse calmissima... considerando poi che probabilmente era l'ennesimo thread che mergiava addirittura degna di un buddha...

In ogni caso il voler controbattere ad ogni costo non è un comportamento amichevole... se vuoi chiedere scusa a lavish scusati e basta, altrimenti controbatti, a fare entrambe le cose rischi di fallire due volte...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

[OT]

Perchè nella pagina principale del forum vedo che l'autore di questo thread è IKO mentre se clicco sulla prima pagina del thread vedo che l'autore è SCOLABIRRA???

[/OT]

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Perchè nella pagina principale del forum vedo che l'autore di questo thread è IKO mentre se clicco sulla prima pagina del thread vedo che l'autore è SCOLABIRRA???
> 
> [/OT]

 

Davvero...   :Shocked:  Che strano...   :Shocked: 

Boh sarà un bug minore spero (o forse qualche casino col database avvenuto dopo qualche merge e/o split)...

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> (o forse qualche casino col database avvenuto dopo qualche merge e/o split)...

 

Molto probabile.

----------

